# [SOLVED] UTF-8 w konsoli

## kamild

Witam! 

Ostatnio postanowiłem całkowicie przerzucić się na utf8. No i mam problem.  :Rolling Eyes:  Otóż cały system korzysta już z utf, poza konsolą (bash oczywiście). 

Wiem, wiem, było już mnóstwo podobnych tematów, jednak nie są one dla mnie zbytnio pomocne - próbowałem już zmian w plikach: rc.conf, 02locale, consolefont i innych, ale nic nie wskórałem.  :Confused: 

Ale przejdźmy do rzeczy. Poniżej zamieszczam kilka informacji o moim systemie: 

1. Flagi use są ustawione poprawnie (ze wsparciem dla unicode i nls)

2. W /etc/rc.conf: 

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

3. Wynik polecenia locale:

```
# locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8
```

4. Plik /etc/conf.d/consolefont jest w porządku:

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"
```

5. Plik /etc/env.d/02locale:

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"
```

6. Plik /etc/conf.d/keymaps: 

```
KEYMAP="pl"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="ISO-8859-2"
```

Nie mam pojęcia, co jeszcze mógłbym zrobić. Z góry dziękuję za każdą pomoc.Last edited by kamild on Thu Aug 21, 2008 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

 *kamild wrote:*   

> Otóż cały system korzysta już z utf, poza konsolą (bash oczywiście).

 

Co dokładnie nie działa?

Wyświetlanie polskich znaków?

Wpisywanie polskich znaków?

Wyświetlanie polskich znaków w stronach 'man'?

Inne?

----------

## kamild

 *Quote:*   

> Co dokładnie nie działa? 

 

Nic nie działa  :Confused:  Tzn. mogę jedynie wprowadzać/wyświetlać trzy polskie litery: "ółć". Nic poza tym. Dla przykładu: jeśli spróbuję wpisać w konsoli literę "ż", pojawi się kwadracik. 

Co do manuali to wiem, że potrzebna jest jakaś łatka czy coś, ale na razie nie zawracam sobie nimi głowy. Najpierw chcę zmusić Gentoo do poprawnego wyświetlania/wpisywania polskich znaków w samej konsoli.

PS. Jeszcze raz przypominam, że serwer X (i inne graficzne programy) poprawnie obsługują utf8.

----------

## min

Po wpisaniu w konsole unicode_start dalej sie nie chca wyswietlac ?

----------

## unK

 *kamild wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Co dokładnie nie działa?  
> 
> Nic nie działa  Tzn. mogę jedynie wprowadzać/wyświetlać trzy polskie litery: "ółć". Nic poza tym. Dla przykładu: jeśli spróbuję wpisać w konsoli literę "ż", pojawi się kwadracik. 

 

O jakiej konsoli mówisz, o emulatorze termianala w Xach czy o trybie tekstowym?

----------

## kamild

Nie ma różnicy, czy aktualnie pracuję w emulatorze terminala (program "Konsole"), czy też w trybie tekstowym (bez X-ów). Zawsze jest tak samo.

 *Quote:*   

> Po wpisaniu w konsole unicode_start dalej sie nie chca wyswietlac ?

 

Wynik tego polecenia to: 

```
unicode_start skipped on /dev/pts/1
```

Po wykonaniu (z konta roota oczywiście) "unicode_start", nie widzę żadnego rezultatu - wciąż nie działa.  :Confused: 

----------

## canis_lupus

miałem 4 podejscia do UTF. zawsze cos sie sypało. Polecam ISO. Nadal.

----------

## Grosik

 *kamild wrote:*   

> 4. Plik /etc/conf.d/consolefont jest w porządku:
> 
> ```
> CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"
> 
> ...

 

Czcionka lat2a-16 nie jest czcionką unikodową (chyba można to tak odmienić?). Musisz ustawić taką, która wspiera unicode. Polecam ter-v16b z pakietu media-fonts/terminus-font.

 *kamild wrote:*   

> 6. Plik /etc/conf.d/keymaps: 
> 
> ```
> KEYMAP="pl"
> 
> ...

 

Miałem problemy z wpisywaniem polskich znaków, przy tak ustawionym KEYMAP, dlatego zgodnie z dokumentacją ustawiłem tę zmienną na pl2 i problemy zniknęły.

----------

## unK

 *Grosik wrote:*   

>  *kamild wrote:*   4. Plik /etc/conf.d/consolefont jest w porządku:
> 
> ```
> CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16"
> 
> ...

 

Ano, fakt. Tak na szybko to ustaw sobie lat2-16, ja mam taką i nie mam problemów z unicode.

A w konsole masz kwadraciki, bo pewnie używasz czcionki, która nie zawiera polskich znaków (prawdopodobnie Bitstream Vera), zemerguj sobie np. media-fonts/dejavu i ustaw ją jako czcionkę dla konsole.

----------

## kamild

Już działa. Pomogły rady @unK i @Grosik, z tą różnicą że ja jednak muszę mieć ustawione "pl" w "KEYMAP".  :Wink: 

Wielkie dzięki dla wszystkich, którzy się tu odezwali!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

